# Period-like cramping at 35 weeks. Normal?



## lilmama

Hey ladies,

Kind of all day today I been feeling these period-like cramps, like how you feel before you start your cycle. It has been a constant cramp like feeling. I called my doctors office earlier just left a message for the nurse and hopefully they call me in the morning but has anyone else been getting this? I had it one day before and mentioned it to my doctor but idk she just said it could be normal but if I can time it or it has a pattern I should go into the hospital. My stomach is not getting hard or tight just the cramping, and its constant yet kind of comes and goes but still constant. :shrug:

Anyone else experiencing this or know what this is? Im freaking myself out that im going to go into pre-term labor and not even know. When i went for my NST I had a contraction she showed me on the monitor but I didnt even feel it. Im so use to all my pregnancy aches being "normal" that I don't know what's not all that normal anymore.:dohh:

Also I should mention the period like cramping is also being felt in my lower back.


----------



## calais

didnt want to read and run. I hope its ok, i never experienced this with my son till 37 weeks and i still had him at 41 weeks. But whats normal for one isnt always for the other. The only thing ive noticed is when im meant to be ovulating, i still get slight ovulating pains. I have no idea why though, just feels like my cervix aches around then


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Ive been having this a few people have said its baby engaging  xx*


----------



## kittenmama

Hiya,

I started with this last Thursday and went in for a check up on Friday as it still hadn't gone. I was monitored and they could see I was having regular pain and tightenings even though they didn't feel regular to me and I could only feel the tightenings if I had my hand on my bump.

They thought it might've been preterm labour but after an examination they've ruled it out for the time being but the only explanation they could give was that I might just have very strong braxton hicks.

I rested completely over the weekend and the pains went away but I spent about an hour and a half this morning cleaning and putting washing away and the pain and cramps have come back so I'm sofa bound until they go again.

I would go to the hospital just to get checked over and put your mind at rest. I could be very strong BH's or the baby engaging but waiting and worrying is awful.

Let us know how you get on

xxx


----------



## littleblonde

my situaltion was different as i cramped almost the whole way through so when i had them late on i just drank water and had a lay down. If your worried hun then phone labour ward


----------



## lilmama

Thanks ladies!
I did some googling and did the advice of drinking lots of water and laying down, sure enough the cramps faded away. Since today I have nothing to do but homework im going to try and just rest up. My doctors office still hasn't called me back but the answering machine says "all calls will be returned by the end of the next business day" & I don't even think about calling the hospital because once I did it was a weekend and my doc office was closed and they advised me to call my doc office and speak to the doctor on call but on the doctors answer machine that's only if its an emergency. 

So now im just going to wait until a nurse gives me a call back eventhough my cramping has faded away id still like some information.


----------



## tammii1981

Hi I had this 2 days ago, it was the first cramping feeling ive had since being pregnant, and was in my lower back and lower bump. just as if my period was about to start. It went away after the most part of a day and hasnt returned since....like a few people have said, i think it could perhaps be babies head pushing down, i guess it must ache a bit when they do that...im just going to keep an eye on it and let my doc know at my next appt next week. x


----------

